# Any pics of the 595's built up yet??



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

I have seen the red and white team built up....but have yet to see the all black or the black and white. Anybody have pics???


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

heavydutytrek said:


> I have seen the red and white team built up....but have yet to see the all black or the black and white. Anybody have pics???


Check out the link in my signature for my look....


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice bike. Effective use of the gold...

Id really like to see a 2010 build!


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

x2... want to see someone on the cofidis bike, thing is SEXY!


----------

